# Fehlermeldung cannot find symbol  (class long /double)



## bloodline (26. November 2006)

hab das problem das  beim compilen in BlueJ er immer an der Stelle ängen bleibt, dies ist bei der class long und double. Hab schon im classpath geguckt aber daurch auch nichts erreichen können. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen und sagen wo der Fehler steckt!?



import java.io.*;
class Long
{
public static long long_console_in()
    {

    String s  = "";
    BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
    long result = 0;
    try
    {
        s = in.readLine();
        result = Long.valueOf(s).longValue(); // cannot find symbol - method  valueOf(java.lang.String)
    }
    catch(IOException e)
    {
    System.out.println("Eingabe fehlerhaft!" + e);
    }
  }  
}    


import java.io.*;
class Double
{

public static double double_console_in()
{

    String s  = "";
    BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
    double result = 0;
    try
    {
    s = in.readLine();

    result = Double.valueOf(s).doubleValue();  // gleiche Fehlermeldung
    }
    catch(IOException e)
    {
    System.out.println("Eingabe fehlerhaft!" + e);
    }
return s;
  }
}


----------



## Bernd1984 (28. November 2006)

Hallo bloodline,

die Meldung ist völlig korrekt, da deine Klasse genauso heisst (Long), daher hat die Klasse dann auch nur deine Methode (long_console_in()), weil du die Klasse Long überschrieben hast. Ausserdem hatte die Methode long_console_in() auch keinen Rückgabewert.

So geht es:

```
import java.io.*;
public class Ling

{
    public static long long_console_in()
    {
        String s = "";
        BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
        long result = 0;
        try
        {
            s = in.readLine();
            result = Long.valueOf(s).longValue(); 
        }
        catch(IOException e)
        {
            System.out.println("Eingabe fehlerhaft!" + e);
        }
        return result;
    }
}
```
PS: Bitte den Code-Tag (# in der Symbolleiste) benutzen, dann ist der Sourcecode übersichtlicher.


----------

